# [Pic]The Center, Hong Kong



## Sher (Apr 28, 2003)

The Center/Centre (346m/73f/1998) is currently the 4th tallest skyscraper in Hong Kong. Here's some of my collection from last summer:









From the Peak and Kowloon in the background


















Entrance. The tower is huge.









I notice more ppl are fond of the lighting scheme of the tower. Here's a sequence of the special lighting showing in the Symphony of Light.









The tower has easy access to the Sheung Wan MTR.


















a different face in sunset


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I was quite surprised that the colours go from left to right and vice versa during the Symphony of Lights. They only went up and down before.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

WOW. You had me breathless. Crystal clear shots once again. 1st pic is to die for :happy:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

One of my favorite HK skyscrapers. Though I find the interior impressing!


----------



## HowardL (Jan 16, 2004)

Oh, wow. I had never really paid too much attention to this tower, but it is quite nice. The lighting scheme is damn cool, and the ground level detailing is a class act.


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow, that looks incredible!

I'm going to have to edit my Top 10 Favorite Skyscrapers, and I mean right now!


----------



## jdemiray (Nov 27, 2005)

Hate the colours at nighttime


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks! Amazing pics and great avatar! kay:

The Centre is one of my favourites in HKG and is definitely very underrated considering how tall and elegant the shape is. It's also one of the most beautifully lit towers at night.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

cool!


----------

